# Sticky  DIY Cable and Cable Tools



## Sonnie

This is where we will list cable and tools we use and recommend for the DIY cables. You may also wish to post where to purchase the cable and/or tool and the best price you have found.

Please do not ask questions about cable and tools in this thread... simply list them and if necessary explain what it is best used for. If you have questions about a particular cable or tool, please start a new thread... otherwise questions posted here will be moved or deleted.


----------



## Jodean

I guess ill start this thread off.

All i have is the RG6 tools

Here is the waterprood RG6 connector tool and the stripper. I found these at menards for $5-$10 each. The blue connector on the left works by pushing the blue plastic into the metal completely froming around the cable sheath. The black one works by pushing the metal over the plastic. Cant say one is better than the other but i like the black ones. Menards now carries the compression connectors and should be around the $.30 - $.40 range each when bought in bulk packs. Ive found them online cheaper but add the shipping and it will get you about the same price.










insert stripped cable









compress to make water tight connection


----------



## Ironeagle

Sonnie, 

Could you post a pick of how much insulation you stripped off before installing the connector? 

Thanks


----------



## Anthony

That wasn't Sonnie in that post, but I can answer as I have those EXACT same tools for my business.

The industry standard for stripping for F-style connectors is 1/4 - 1/4 - 1/4. 0.25" of tip, raw insulation, and folded back braiding. That stripper automatically makes the two cuts for that. Just put the end of the wire all the way into the cradle on the opposite side, spin it around about 5 times then backwards once. Then all the pieces should fall off easily. Fold back the braiding, slide on the connector, and crimp.

Not pictured was a triangle tool that helps flare out the insulation and fold back the braid. It also has an end to screw on the connection to give you a nice handle to push it onto the wire. Some of that quad-shield stuff can be tough to get the connector on without it. I believe the tool is called a flaring tool or flaring wrench.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Anthony

Here it is:
http://www.techtoolsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=575


----------



## Ironeagle

Anthony, 

Thanks alot. I was wondering if they made a tool like that.


----------



## smakovits

I can never get compression fittings to go on right, so now I just buy pre-made from monoprice


----------



## mattphelps

basing from the date of this thread, I guess users does not make their own cables for their HTs. Buying cables may be the in thing now.


----------



## Anthony

I still make every cable except HDMI. With the crimp tool selection at work, I've even done serial and VGA cables as well.


----------



## sga2

I just finished my home theater and made all of my cables except HDMI (Blue Jeans Cable). 

RG6 for line level audio, component video, and CATV:

Cable = Belden #1694a CM-rated RG6 (found local distributor from Belden website)
Stripper Tool = DataShark #70029 (Home Depot)
Compression Tool = DataShark #70052 (Home Depot)
Connectors = DataShark RCA and F-type compression connectors (Home Depot).
Cat6 for network and all misc (IR repeater, 12V trigger, etc.):
[*]Cable = Southwire Riser-rated Cat6 (Home Depot)
[*]Stripper Tool = DataShark #70029 (Home Depot)
[*]Plug Crimping Tool = DataShark #70005 (Home Depot)
[*]Connectors = ??? (standard Cat6 connectors from Home Depot).

You'll see I used alot of supplies from Home Depot. I'll admit they are neither the best quality nor the cheapest source. But I've saved a ton of money on HT gear, wallplates, and other accessories by going online and for connectors I just want tools and parts that I can get in short order and HD is about a mile from my house.

I've made ~25-30 RCA cables (50-60 connectors) and ~10-15 Cat6 cables (~20 RJ45 connectors, rest have non-standard terminations) and have had absolutely no problems, except for a couple Cat6 connections I redid to correct my sloppy handiwork (accidentally switched wires in connector one late night...). Very happy I went DIY. And I still have a couple hundred feet of cable and all the connectors/tools I'll need for any other misc projects which should arise. Beats paying high prices at big box stores or waiting a week for online order to arrive.

Regards,
sga2


----------

